# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Gibson F9

## Treetopper

I visited our local GC last Friday and they had a Gibson F9 hanging on the wall for $1600. The tatooed kid looking after the acoustic section said that it had been in the store for too long and that is why is was reduced in price, because Gibson dictates that if it has hung in the store for a predetermined amount of time, the price comes down.  I know that this is a good price and there was not a mark on the Mandolin indicating "Shop Wear". Am I getting the truth or just the usual BS that most un-informed sales people give their customers.

Treetopper

----------


## Rroyd

More likely a GC policy to discount items hanging around too long, but could be from higher up to clean out before starting over. The Gibson threads from not long back discussed a lot of changes in policy, but I don't remember anything being said about too much wall time. Considering the new F9 price, this would be a real buy.

----------


## Big Joe

Gibson has no policy about reducing price because they are there too long. I have no idea why they are reducing the price, but it is below dealer cost on that mandolin and whoever gets it is getting a Great Deal!

----------


## earthsave

I remember that Flatiron blowout a year or so ago... several on here took advantage of that one.

----------


## cutbait2

i haven't heard all the F-9's but ones i've heard sound pretty good. i'd buy and and have it set up well and you'll probably be happy. the price is good.

----------


## kudzugypsy

yeah, i'd jump on that. your not going to find anything in that price range before long.

----------


## mandofiddle

I got a chance to play an A9 for the first time not too long ago. it sounded great. I was actually really surprised how good it sounded. I'd jump on the F9 in a heartbeat if I was you and had the cash...

----------


## steve in tampa

I bought a new Martin 000-15 w/ Martin case yesterday at GC for 480. They are doing some early inventory reduction. 2 Tacomas in there for 350 each marked down from over 600 that seem to be a good deal, but no high end mandos.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

I have a local GC that is sitting on (2) A-9's and an F-9. They've moved (just down the street from me) and apparently have had these for a while. Now, if I didn't know they had these at the old location, who would?

The a-9 I played was awesome, even with the dead strings and lousy set-up. Since they have (2), I'm thinking to try a hard-sell approach towards getting my hands on one for a song. (Just keep offering an unreasonably low amount of CASH every week until someone caves).

 - Benig

BTW ... all their 'good' Gibson acoustics were gone! Nothing but a few acous/elec. cutaways. No Jumbos, no Emylou, no Songbirds. Weird.

----------


## ronlane3

An F-9 for $1600 that isn't bad even for a used one. Too bad, my wife won't let another stray in the house.

----------


## Philip Halcomb

I play a F-9 and it sounds pretty good too. The funny thing is when I first acquired the instrument I was playing with a b*njo player and I could barely hear myself. Well, about a year later I started playing with b*njo players again. As I matter of fact this weekend I played with 2 b*njos a b*njo uke and a tenor b*njo. You know what? That little ol' F-9 cut through all that raquet this time... Really opened up well...

----------


## flairbzzt

The last time I visited my local gc, their f-9 price was $2,499.00 Take it!

----------


## M. Hollen

I had a chance to get an A-9 for $800.00 and didn't do it. I've regretted it ever since. :Frown:

----------


## mandonewbie

There are a couple of good deals on F9's on Ebay right now too.

----------


## lindensensei

In bought my F9 from GC for $2200.00 and thought I'd gotten a good deal. #The current price at our local GC for an F9 is over $2600.00 so grab that puppy. #Even if its a dog it will grow into a monster. #I quit looking for old 'A's after my 9 opened up. #It sounds like the best old A I ever heard. #Only louder.

----------


## Lane Pryce

I'll chime in too. I just purchased an F9 through our classifides and I am looking forward to playing it. It will be here next week #. If you can get a new one for $1600.00 you better jump and jump fast. Somebody will stumble in on that one and skip out with a bargain and your F9!!  If it passes the trial period I'll put my Eastman 615 and the fiberglass case up for sale in the classifides;although I may keep it if the wifey doesn't throw me out of the house!!  # Lp

----------


## Lane Pryce

So Treetopper did you purchase the F9? Lp

----------


## Treetopper

Well, my 66th birthday came and went and that F9 is still hanging on the wall. Wife, "Are you crazy". I tried to explain to her that I was SAVING money not spending money. She was unimpressed. But I bet I still get it.

----------


## Rroyd

You deserve a birthday present, so sneak out and buy the F9, and then keep it hidden from her for a few months, playing it when she's out shopping at the mall. #Then when she finally notices it, you can truthfully say, "Oh, that old thing? #I've had it a long time." #

----------


## Lane Pryce

Works for me. Lp

----------


## elenbrandt

Treetopper doll, life is short......use the good china now.

----------


## Lane Pryce

You tell him girl!!  Lp

----------


## sonnyjammer

I was poking around the local Guitar Center here in Oklahomma City, and lo and behold they have a new A-9 marked down to $ 799 on clearance. It was 1300 something last week. I don't need another mandolin but was tempted to buy it just cause it was cheap.

----------


## atetone

Sonnyjammer,, you can't buy them all (i guess,, maybe,,) but boy that must have been a tough one to walk away from.
Why are they doing this??

----------


## Mandobar

end of the year is coming......got to make them numbers. ever notice that the gap and old navy have sales where you can buy a shirt for $1.99 marked down from $16.99? retail, baby, sales numbers are the name of the game for the big chains.

----------


## Paul Weber

I just purchased a new F9 at GC today for $1799 in the Minneapolis area. Date inside the mando is 4/10/04. The salesman said GC was making $2 on the sale according to what it says on the computer. Great dry, woody chop. Very open sounding for a new instrument. I have a few other mandos already but I couldn't pass up this great sounding Gibson. 

 #Paul

 ps...I'm using the rounded corner of a Gibson heavy pick, not the point, and what a great tone.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

I was at the GC on Sunset Blvd. in Hollywierd last Sunday and they had a F9 on the wall.The guy behind the counter said that have not sold a Gibson (thier only high end) mando's in over a year.For $1,600.00 get it NOW! 

Rick

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

I went to our local GC after reading this thread and found they had an F9 for $1805 and an A9 for $913. #They had just gone on sale that day. #I played them both and the A9 kicked the F9's tail end - tone wise that is. #I thought about it overnight and took my nice F5 model in to A/B the next day. #The F9 was gone. #Said they weren't getting anymore in. #

I played the A9 against my Czech made F5 and even though my F sounded sweeter and more complex (great for many styles of music), for bluegrass, the A9 was louder, had more pop, had a much stronger chop, and overall was a better bluegrass instrument. #I mean this ugly little bug sounded GREAT. #I tried to talk them down some more - no way. It was only on sale the last two days and the F had sold pronto. #I expected a case, but they insisted for that price, no case was coming. #Well, that did it. #I was walking out the door. # But I stopped in the parking lot, put my F in the truck and went back. #I didn't want to risk waiting them out. #It was really a superior sounding A9 and I'd heard a few. #I took the bait. #They did throw in a set of J74's (yeah!!) though they couldn't understand why I didn't want the Martin strings. #

Put the new strings on at home and OH MY GAWD! I'm really happy. #Though the nut is cut wrong and a few of the tuners are hard to turn, I'm very happy. #I'll get it set up with a hard bone nut and take a screwdriver and a pencil lead to the tuners. #I'm wailing on this little devil.

Did I do good?

----------


## Greenmando

> Did I do good?


I bought this one from the classifeds here for $900 shipped. 

I am very happy with this A9 #

----------


## fatt-dad

Went to Guitar Center today and they had both the A-9 and F-9 at standard pricing. The acoustic sales manager informed me that there is some room in the price, but they were not one the shops that lost their contract with Gibson. I asked whether they had access to all of the Gibson line and he said, yes he could order anything and would be getting other A-9s and F-9s in the store.

So, is Guitar Center one of the Gibson Acoustic retailers? If so, the original post of an F-9 for under $2,000 would not be in the spirit of the new Gibson retail policy - but a great deal.

What I really liked though was being able to play them both side by side.

f-d

----------


## mmukav

I joined the proud F9 owners yesterday. 
Got mine at GC, Cleveland, Ohio area, for $1600. 
Manager called it a close-out price. He didn't know anything about the changes at Gibson and whether or nor they'll be stocking them in the future. (found that kind of wierd). Price was without a case.
Looks and sounds great. Nice fit and finish. Much better than my 3 year old A9. 
Nice medium brown color, great flame back. 
I'll try and post some pics when I can.

----------


## AeroJoe

Had to get in on this and I owe /many/ thanks to "Treetopper", who originally started this thread...

I went to my local Guitar Center and started negotiations on the new F9 they had, with some kid that was employed there. I pointed out several things "wrong" with it (bad intonation, improper placement of the bridge, the bridge feet not fitting properly to the top...slipped teh edge of a dollar bill under the treble side foot to show him this)... ...Most importantly, I took a printed out copy of "Treetopper's" first post on this thread, and I demanded them to live up to the ever popular 'meet or beat' slogan you always hear. I told them to beat that price and again, reminded them of the things that kept the mandolin from being "perfect"...After about 20 minutes and several "I'll have to check with my manager", I got the thing for $1,400, case and tax included. After I got it home, it took about 30 minutes to re-string it, set the bridge properly, set the intonation and action.

I hightailed it to a Guitar Center one state away...and did the same thing, again using "Treetopper's" post...(what do they have, just kids working at these stores???) and got another F9 at $1475, case and tax included. There was not as much "wrong" with this one, to negotiate with...As I understand it, these prices are under dealer cost...

Gonna try one more F9 at one more Guitar Center and then start on the A9's still hanging around. I know of three. Anyone wanna see who can get either model for the lowest amount? They keep allowing kids to work at these stores that don't know the difference between a mandolin and a trumpet...it'll be fun!!!

----------


## Treetopper

Glad to be of assistance to you guys, looks like I am the only one that did not take advantage of my own post. But when the wife says, "Are You Crazy". I HAVE to listen. I am sure that all you married guys understand, especially when I have a closet FULL of Mandolins and Guitars.

----------


## Big Joe

My wife told me if I buy one more mandolin/guitar she was going to leave me. I looked lovingly into her eyes and said, Darling, I love you, but I'm sure going to miss you!!!  The next thing I remember was coming out of a coma in a strange hospital.......

----------


## Professor PT

Hey Aero Joe, what's with their "meet or beat" policy? I can understand why they would do that for competitors' prices, but why would they beat their own mark down price?! Are they just stupid? I called my local GC and was surprised to learn that they actually have a few Gibson mandos in stock; however, they don't have them at the clearance price. If I make enough noise, do they have to honor the clearance prices at another store?

----------


## AeroJoe

As long as you take proof, you cannot just say " I saw this cheaper over at Sam Ash" or whatever...take a copy of "Treetopper's" first post and see if that helps...and do the things I did...point out every little thing "wrong" with it...that's what they do to you at guitar shows or when you go to trade an instrument back in on something else...

Go on down there and let everyone know what you may be able to do...

----------


## Tom C

And what proof did you bring them?

----------


## fatt-dad

AeroJoe,

I noticed from your profile that you live in North Carolina. I contacted my local Guitar Center and asked about their F-9, which I played last weekend. He said, that they kept their contract with Gibson, etc. But finally agreed that it did not include the Bluegrass instruments.

I told him that some of the GCs were discouting their F-9 mandolins and referenced the stores in North Carolina. He took to the computer and told me that the Raleigh sold one for $1850 without a case, Charlotte sold one for $2300.00 and the GC in North Olmsted (Cleveland) never had one either. He then told me he would match the $1850 (no case) price, but there are no records of any F-9 selling for $1600.00 anywhere.

Don't think I don't believe your story - not what I'm implying. My guy is using some wacked out data base to make his decisions and the local store is likely doing something to otherwise subvert something. . . 

Oh well, I really don't "need" another mandolin, but at $1600.00, I would have found a way. . . .

f-d

----------


## Professor PT

The guy at my store is playing the same game, claiming that the clearance ones are somehow different. I'm going to go in and see what they'll do/say in person. I don't even know if I want an F-9; I've never played one before! However, I love getting good deals!

----------


## thistle3585

I called an area GC store out of curiosity, and to see if I could get a good deal on an A-9. All they had was an F-9 at $2300, but I didn't try and barter. He said he could get another A-9 for $1200 if I wanted. I got the impression that he would pull it from another store or a warehouse. He did tell me he had a used Gibson and a couple Webers that were taken in on trade. He asked if it was allright if he contacted me periodically if he came upon a mandolin in my price range. I was really impressed with the customer service over the phone. Maybe its a geographical thing.

----------


## Treetopper

It IS a geographical thing, the same store that started this thread was supposed to call me when they got a specific mandolin in stock. The store manager NEVER called me back and when I went in to inquire about it about a month later, he ignored me. They are TOO big. Customer service is a thing of the past. They specilize in long hair, tatoos, loud music, superior attitude, ignorance and last but certainly not least is BS'ing the customers about things that they know nothing about. WOO, that felt good.

----------


## mmukav

No Treetopper, they specialize in volume! Volume of instruments sold. 

When I bought my F9, they had stacks of new Fender guitars in boxes they we're unpacking, the manager told me they'd all be gone before Christmas! Unbelievable! He told me they sell very few mandolins, but he still wanted to make a sale.

My take is that each store is different, with a different approach to discounting. When I bought mine I traded in another mando for the F9. He could only give me so much for my mando, but when I asked for more money for it, he wound up taking another $100 off the price of the F9, instead of giving me more for the trade-in. That was enough of a discount for me, so I jumped on it.

----------


## Wolfbane Stevens

Hi all, I couldn't resist contributing to this one....I stopped over at Guitar Center here in SLC on Saturday - Nice Gibson A-9 in the case for 799.99! SOLD! What a great mandolin - good tone and punch, and I hope it opens up as well as the folks on this site say it will. Nice flame and great finish overall. The set-up was horrible and the service was as good as it could be for someone who didn't know anything about mandolins, but I am still a very happy picker! 

FYI - They have an F9 right now for 1599.99 (no financial interest, just helping others looking for a good deal) 

Keep Pickin'!

----------


## jefflester

In about a dozen visits over the last 5 years to my local Guitar Center (South Bay - L.A. not exactly a hotbed of bluegrass or acoustic music) the highest-end mandolin they ever had was a very pretty blonde Tacoma M3 (beautiful flamed back). Everything else has been Fender A's or equivalent or Applause MAE-148. They may have had the lower end Ovation instead of an Applause one time.

----------


## Lane Pryce

I just wanted to comment on the outstanding buys you guys are getting on the new F9's. If you had any doubts as to your deals then let me put em to rest. You are buying new for the same money I purchased used. Go forth and pluck; for whatever thats worth   Lp

----------


## jaybee

Bravo Ellen!

----------


## mmukav

The one I thing I forgot to add was that the F9 I bought looked like it hadn't been in the store long at all, not a pick scratch or ding on it. In fact one of the salesmen told me that it had just come in.

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

> Hi all, I couldn't resist contributing to this one....I stopped over at Guitar Center here in SLC on Saturday - Nice Gibson A-9 in the case for 799.99! SOLD! What a great mandolin - good tone and punch, and I hope it opens up as well as the folks on this site say it will. Nice flame and great finish overall. The set-up was horrible and the service was as good as it could be for someone who didn't know anything about mandolins, but I am still a very happy picker!


Alright, I paid 913 with no case for mine! I wonder if I could get some proof of your deal (maybe a photocopy of your reciept with your cc# and part of the serial number blacked out). Or maybe just the phone number and location of your GC. I have 30 days to return the mandolin. Maybe I should take it back and then start dealing on it. I wouldn't mind saving 115 dollars and get a case to boot! 

Rick C

----------


## Professor PT

I went in tonight and played an F-9 for the first time. It's a pretty nice mando; I like the neck a lot and the woody tone. Craftsmanship seemed very good. Now, is it worth three grand? Not to me. I'm still waiting for them to tell me whether they'll sell theirs for $1600. At that price, it is indeed a steal. One thing I noticed is that the nut needs to be re-cut. I think they had J-74s on it, and the strings were not even in the slots at all on the G and D strings. What gives? What gauge do they cut them for at the factory? Well, perhaps this will be a bargaining point. The action and intonation seemed just fine, which was a relief. The staff at GC were, as expected, total idiots. I waited half an hour for a manager to come and unlock the case the mandos were in only to find that it was already unlocked!!

----------


## Big Joe

First, Guitar Center can not get any new ones from OAI. They are not a part of our current OAI dealer program. Second, all OAI instruments come with a case in the price of the mandolin. If they did not give you a case it is because they want to sell the case seperate to make up for some of the discount. They do not get any special mandolins or special deals. They get the same product the same way any other dealer gets theirs. Depending upon when the A9 or F9 shipped, it will either have the shaped hard case or the Travelite case. Either are great cases (I prefer the travelite), but the instruments are all shipped with a case.

Any store may give you a song and dance in an effort to get you to buy now. The prices they are selling for are below dealer cost so are very good deals with or without case. Grab them while you can. They are great instruments. Enjoy them and make hay while the sun shines! Just remember, once they run out the gig is over. Don't sleep on it too long.

----------


## Professor PT

Hey Big Joe, what's the answer to the nut issue? How come they are not cut bigger? Also, how much would it cost to have this done? Perhaps I'll have to print this out to show to the staff there so they know they won't be geting any more mandos in future.

----------


## mmukav

FYI--just want to share the joy. If you're in the Cleveland area, GC in Mayfield Heights still has an A9 for sale. I think it's $899. This one has a burst top and dark sides and back. (don't think I've ever seen one in burst)

(I have no financial interest in this, just wanted to let people know)

----------


## KevinM

If you are seriously looking, don't hesitate to do what I did when the Flatiron Festival F blowout occurred - call the stores and buy it over the phone. My Flatiron arrived poorly set up (easily fixed and Gibson OAI staff were most helpful) but was a bargain. Hint: call the GCs in tennessee (or anywhere). Buy it over the phone. It has a Gibson warranty, whihc is pretty good if you ask me. Sounds like last train out of town to me. Get one for $1400 - sounds like the number to me.

----------


## fatt-dad

My guy in Richmond, Virginia has 2 F-9s and won't budge off of $1,850.00 without a case. He says he has not need to "blow it out" as he will sell it and it's not occupying any wall space. I tried. Maybe someone more convincing can make some progress, but I really don't need another mandolin (ha).

f-d

----------


## davestem

Man, that A-9 in OKC is really tempting me. I finally played an F-9 last week at a jam. I may be crazy, but it blew the doors off the Absaroka and the Yellowstone I played at Byron Berline's shop. Of course, a good setup and some playing in would help those mandos, but I was very impressed with the F-9.

----------


## ronlane3

Davestem,

Did you see the F-9 at GC in OKC? It has a black to brown burst to it. The first one like that I've ever seen. I talked to them for a little bit, but without the money, I didn't try to talk them down on the price.

----------


## sgarrity

Ive played that one in OKC several times. I live about a block from Guitar Center. I prefered the A9 that they had. But if they decided to sell it cheap, I'd probably buy the F9. Just so I could say I had a Gibson!

Shaun

----------


## ronlane3

Shaun, the A-9 seemed tinnier or thinner to me. The F-9 sounded pretty good to me. I had just come from Byron's this morning and stopped by. I like the new Grover tunders on the F-9's though, I've got to get a set for mine.

----------


## Wolfbane Stevens

TO Quote GEFool 
- Alright, I paid 913 with no case for mine! I wonder if I could get some proof of your deal (maybe a photocopy of your reciept with your cc# and part of the serial number blacked out). Or maybe just the phone number and location of your GC. I have 30 days to return the mandolin. Maybe I should take it back and then start dealing on it. I wouldn't mind saving 115 dollars and get a case to boot! 

Rick C 

Hey, to clarify- it was "in the case" - meaning in the display case. I bought my A9 without a case, however, at 799.99, this was a great deal. 

Thanks!

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

UPDATE!!!

OK, I printed out a few posts and went back to the GC. # They promise a 30 day return policy and price guarantee, so I said that they could give me a case to make me happy or I would see if I could buy a $799 A9 at a GC somewhere and return the A9 I had bought there. #After seeing two salesmen, an asst.mgr, and the manager, they are giving me a A-style hardcase from Gibson. #Apparently they had sold the original case. #I saw some TKL cases there, so I'm not sure I believe it, but they gave me a receipt for a case owed and they are to call me when it comes in. #I asked them if the Travelite case was available, but they said no it was not (don't think they really knew).

I paid 114 dollars more than you paid, but I now have a case, so that eases the difference some. #AND... I have a mandolin I have played and know what the tone is like, #so I'm happy. #We got into the pricing policy discussion and they don't feel obligated (I think rightly so) to meet one-off clearance prices. #I'm pretty sure their policy would exclude such items even if they are from other GC stores. #They swore that they were making $2 on the sale w/o the case and that they are now losing money. #They also seemed genuinely surprised and somewhat suspicious of my claims of prices of 799 and F9 prices of 1400 to 1600 dollars. #I think each store had a lot of leeway in deciding how they wanted to handle the closing out of the mandolin line.

FWIW, I stopped by another shop to see what was availble for the same price (in case they p*$$&@ me off and I made them take it back). # There is nothing (short of used mandolins) anywhere near the tone and volume of these clearance priced A9's. #I tried many Washburns, Goldtones, Fenders, Olympias, etc. and the A9 I just bought kicks all their tails - and I mean NOT EVEN CLOSE.

Thanks, all, for the heads up on these deals.

Rick

----------


## OlderThanWillie

And remember my post of last March -- the A9 and the F9 tops all start out as F9 tops. The A9 has a trimmed F9 top. (This info was from a Gibson area sales manager.) Thus, the sounds of each of these instruments should be comparable even though they differ in price.

----------


## Professor PT

Hey, I just called the Hollywood store, and they want two grand for the F-9, not $1600 as one post claimed. #Maybe it depends on what idiot is working at the time?

----------


## Professor PT

Well, I was actually able to talk my local store into selling me an F-9 for $1600! I followed up on a lead from one of the other posts about one in Salt Lake City; I put that one on hold then started negotiations with my local store. They said okay, which surprised me. So, after some arguing, begging and pleading with my wife, I was actually able to go out there today and buy it. The one I got is brand new, not a scratch on it; it has some decent flame on the back too( which apparently the one in SLC doesn't have )and the new, upgraded tuners. I'm in a state of shock right now; I wasn't actively looking for a new mando. I have an MK and have been pleased with it( except the neck profile near the nut is too thin for me and hurts my hand ). When a deal like this comes around, it's even hard for my wife to pass up!! Apparently, they sold it to me at eighty bucks under their cost. They wouldn't budge on the case, so I bought it for $70, which is at cost I guess.  It's all rather strange because after that long Gibson thread, I thought I'd never be able to afford one. What's also funny is that I had sworn not to buy at Guitar Center--for the obvious reasons. But hey, the bottom line is hard to ignore. Also, I'll be taking that other F-9 off hold in Salt Lake City; somebody can call tomorrow and swipe that one up. Oh, and the tone? Incredible from the get-go. Thanks to all who contributed to this thread; we'll have to start our own "Below Cost" F-9 group or something.

----------


## acousticphd

Although this thread seems to be trickling out - for now - it inspired me to visit a GC here in Nashville. Maybe we're too close to the Gibson headwaters here - no $800, $900, or even $1000 A9s. Interesting though, the store did have six A9/F9s. Three (2 As, on F) were hanging up high on the wall and priced at the new higher level, or maybe a transitional level. The discount price on those A9s is $1499. Behind a glass case were another 2 A9s and one F9. These had lower list prices on the tags, with the A9s discounted to $1099. I quickly got a helpful salesman to open the case and hand me out both A9s to try. We talked briefly about prices, and he did say he had recently gotten some calls about that very thing. But he told me, after phoning his mgr, that there was "no way" they would be cutting the prices on those instruments any further, no way would they be selling anything at their cost. 

One of the A9s was noticeably louder, though both sounded pretty good. They were built in Feb. and March of this year. Setups not too bad, but not real good. Action good, but both bridges were leaning forward really badly. Really noticeably poor looks, though; each had several small discolorations/knots, etc. Most surprisingly, neither one had anything resembling a bookmatched top; it was like looking at two checkerboards. Really, it was almost as if the two left halves ought to have gone on the same soundboard, but got mixed up. The better sounding one had a nicer looking back, and I jotted down the serial number in case I go back. Given their impending scarcity, $1100 still seems like it could be a good investment for an A9 (?)

----------


## delsbrother

This is a funny thread!

OK, so when we were all tsk-tsking at Gibson for raising their prices ($3K+! ) no one had anything good to say about those F9s.. But cut the price to $1600 and suddenly they're the best things out there, period! LOL. (There's something to be said about intrinsic value there)

So at least for Guitar Center, the Gibson price increase had a good side - they are moving a bunch of Gibson product!

I'm just trying to picture what Dale is saying right now..

As for myself, I'm an A9 owner who is very happy with the sound of my instrument, but I've had issues with the tuners and nut as mentioned here and in other threads. So I'm reading this thread, and I'm curious about my local GC in Fountain Valley, CA. Yep, 1 F9 on a high wall, on sale for $2599.99 with case - gotta love that .99! I figure, let's try it out, but I seriously doubt they'd knock $1000 off the sale price. Took it down and played it, very nice bluegrass tone, fit and finsh fine (the fingerboard's a little better on my A9), MUCH nicer top and back wood than my A9. My A9's a lot darker finished.. I ponder.. Would I rather have this or my A9.. Hmmmm...

Salesguy says, "I can give you a _very_ good price on that too." 

So I say, "How good is good?" 

He punches a bunch of keys on his computer and says, "$2100." 

I bring up this thread on the Internet. Hemming and hawing ensues.. We finally agree on $1629 + $40 "for the case" = the seemingly sweet-spot-price of $1669. He claims he's making absolutely no money on the sale. I feel bad for him and pump him for some free strings.. He gives them to me.. I distinctly felt if I had a different salesman (like, the guy with the mohawk and nosering instead of the old guy I have) I could've haggled more.. But at that point I was in the bag and both of us knew it!

So, long story long, I now have a great sounding, nice looking, very bluegrassy *F-style* mando - just like the one I'd... never really thought about before this thread!  

Went home and played it until my fingers ached.. Then picked up my Mandobird and it felt SO HEAVY! But the strings felt like spider webs.. My A9's going back to Folk of the Wood ASAP. Wish me luck on that one too..

OK, so some may call me a "sheep" for being influenced by this thread, or caving in to the scroll.. Or to Gibson's prices/mystique.. Or to the "plain Jane" looks of the F9.. Feh. Sounds good to me! Baaaaaaaaa!

Darrell

----------


## jeffyork

Sound like people are getting some good deals out there.

So, I am ashamed to say I was almost a victim of this thread. "A Gibson at low prices, when their raising prices must be the thing I need!" 

I went to same GC Fat Dad went to , we live in the same neighborhood, and was qouted the $1850 with no case (today only!) The salesman said that he could get more Gibson mandolins, but he would have to "special order them". So...I played my Rose next the F9. 

I left 5 minutes later, even happier with the Rose than I was when I entered, and feeling a little embarrassed for even going in there. It blew away the F9 in every possible aspect. I'm happier with my mando than ever thanks to this thread...MAS cured (at least for now.)

To be clear, I thought the F9 was an exellent mandolin, and if it was $1600 I might have bought it just to have around. I'm not slamming the Gibson; just sharing a story of how this thread effected me and increased my admiration for the great instrument Darby created for me.

----------


## mmukav

People are getting some good deals out there!

But sorry, I'm still trying to figure out how you can:

  "picture what someone is saying"

Isn't that like:

  "hearing what someone looks like?"

----------


## PaulD

Well, I went down the the SLC GC today and the F9 is gone! Now I just have to figure out how I'm going to pay for it.  

Actually, I had stopped in several days ago, played it, asked if the case was included for $1600 (no) and then had to run back to work. I went back last night and some guy in CA had put it on hold! I'm glad Prof PT got the local store to sell him one... I had told the sales guy to call me if it came off hold. I got a call this morning, so I took my Gibson A down this afternoon to do some comparisons. It's got a great sound, but I think it can use some tweaking on the setup and fresh strings. I tried to get him to throw in the case, but could only get him down to $80 on it. It is a TKL... is that standard for these Gibsons? 

What I really wanted was to put it on their 14 months Same-As-Cash plan so I could leave the cash in the bank. Gibson doesn't qualify for that deal, so I had to buy some Christmas presents to get the free interest on the F9. 

Prof PT is correct that this mando doesn't have a flamed back... in fact the 2 piece back doesn't really look bookmatched. That's part of the reason I wasn't really excited about it the first time I played it. The top, however, is very nice and what I can see through the f-holes is perfectly quartered. 

I wasn't really in the market for an instrument right now, but the $1600 price and 0% interest were too good to pass up. If it had been more expensive or if I had to break into my savings account, I would probably would have passed. All in all, though, I'm pretty pleased with the deal.  I've never had an F model before... now I have to restring the bowl back and rebuild my banjolin, and with the Flatiron Pancake and the old Gibson A I'll have a great range of voices to play with!

Paul Doubek

----------


## PaulD

I was re-reading the post from deslbrother regarding Gibson's price hikes and everyone jumping on the F9 at this price. It looks like the street price on this mando is $2600, and for that price I would definately look over the Weber's and the used instruments before plunking money down on the Gibson. No complaints about this instrument, it's just that I would have considered other options if I were shopping in the $2600 range. 

Paul Doubek

----------


## delsbrother

> People are getting some good deals out there!
> 
> But sorry, I'm still trying to figure out how you can:
> 
>  # #"picture what someone is saying"


If you can visualize whirled peas anything is possible.  Actually I think Jeff pretty much nailed what I think Dale might've said.. 

You know, I just re-read the thread to check all the various price levels, and it occurred to me I may have misread Ellen's post - 

I took the post to mean, "Don't let a small thing such as money stop you from getting what you really want." That, and Big Joe's "Make hay" post were the most influential in me actually purchasing the F9.. You also have to remember most of my mando collection is made up of wacky low-end emandos, so throwing huge $ at bluegrassy F styles is rare for me. There is NO WAY I'd buy any F style that was more than $2K. Not when left-handed Estonian domras are available! IOW if it weren't for the closeout pricing I (and I suspect many others who bought) wouldn't have even been in the market, Gibson or no Gibson.

But for whatever reason (perhaps deeply closeted scroll envy, perhaps my combined satisfaction/dissatisfaction with my A9) those two posts resonated with me, and voila, I'm an F9 owner - much to my own surprise.

Now, I'm pretty sure she really meant, "Don't waste your money on an F9 at any price."

Whoops. Funny thing, language. LOL.

Darrell

----------


## Professor PT

Congrats, Paul; I'm glad someone got that one. Mine needs some tweaking as well. The bridge is poorly fit( even so, the intonation is perfect, which is odd )and there is some buzzing in the tuner shaft or somewhere around there when I hit the bass strings hard. The nut seems to need to be cut a bit more to fit the strings. All in all, relatively minor things, but if I paid three grand, I'd be pissed about them!!( I guess that's one reason why Gibson is moving to a smaller number of dealers?) It all comes back to price: like others have said, I wasn't looking to spend even $1600 on a mando anytime soon( I'm still dumbfounded that my wife agreed to the purchase!). I'd also never played a new Gibson before but had played many Webers. I can say that while I respect the quality of their stuff, the Gibson tone is just much better to my ears. If I'd gone in and played the F-9 and it had sounded like all the other higher end mandos I've tried out, I would have walked out happy to keep playing my MK. But something about the tone just hit me in the gut; it's like playing a high end Martin( HD-28 ) for the first time. I just knew that the price was too good to pass up that tone. And when I have some cash to spend later, I can always add dots!!!

----------


## mmukav

Whirled Peas! Wow, what a visual that is! You're right!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

I must confess a bit of irony here. As one who used to deal in Gibson OAI until the big shake down and a fellow mando consumer who personally revels in the occasional "good deal," I've been both celebrating and cringing the preceding "victories."
Seeing these instrument purchased at $200-300 UNDER dealer cost, as a business man, I don't revel in their loss, even as competitor. 
Not that I'm not happy for you all, but I'm going to bookmark this thread for the next time someone starts a topic whining about the fact that all they can find in mandolins at their local store is cheap Johnson, Alvarez, Fender, (insert import brand,) and since the dealers don't seem to want to risk investments in mid to upper end product, I never get to try anything locally before I buy it.
My partners have decided to stop hanging high end mandolins in our store showrooms. You all are witnesses to the reason...
Anybody want to buy a Michael Kelly display model at $100 under cost? Give me a call, maybe you can buy it, tell ten friends, and I'll sell ten more at that price, making up the difference in volume.
&lt;goes back to munching his sour grapes&gt;

----------


## PaulD

Ted, 

Your point is well taken. Guitar Center can afford to eat $200 apiece on a couple high-end instruments... they probably have more $$$ in inventory walk out the door every week. To a small, local shop, I would guess eating $200 is probably something like 1/4 of a weeks' salary for the owners (purely a guess). I am generally turned off by the "big box" or Starbucks mentality, and I try to balance my purchases between local shops and big box stores. 

It might be good to get the Gibsons out of the big box 'lectric shop. They offered to set the F9 up for free, but frankly I would trust myself or a couple of my long-time favorite local shops (Acoustic Music or Local Music in SLC, UT) to fit the bridge and tweak the action. 

Paul Doubek

----------


## acousticphd

There is irony for me in this topic too. I never have developed any real negative impressions about Gibson, other than what I had seen voiced here. I have been impressed with sound of the A9s I have heard (as I prefer the looks and price of an A to an F). I just would rather get one in the ~$1000 range, which is the same range I prefer to hunt for for in other mandolins.

My irony is that I already have owned a 2001 Nashville-made Flatiron Performer A. As most of you already know, those mandolins looked far better than the A9, was nicely made and had a very nice feel. But it just didn't have impressive sound to me, at all. After a year and a half, it still sounded dull and tight. I wanted to love it, and maybe I didn't give it enough time, but finally I sold it with disappointment about a year ago. It is therefore ironic to be considering an A9 as a "replacement" Gibson, at more than what I paid for the slightly used, far better-looking Flatiron. I look at the A9 now, and I feel like $1000-$1200 is about what it SHOULD cost, and I certainly don't have any guilt about paying that or less. I don't have another Gibson, except for a vintage A; the Flatirons are gone and aren't coming back. Why did I get I Gibson dud? I don't know, but I guess I am still interested in having a good one, even if it looks a lot plainer.

----------


## Professor PT

All I can say is that I don't feel the least bit guilty for having Guitar Center eat the cost. I have a friend who used to work for them; he's told me many stories about how they treat their employees( "Ride 'em and burn 'em," the managers would say). It seems like karma to me: you treat your employees like excrement, offer lousy customer service, and perhaps you deserve to take a loss once in a while to balance things out. I won't lose any sleep over it, that's for sure. Now, if it were a small local shop, I'd have some empathy.

----------


## acousticphd

> This is a funny thread!
> OK, so when we were all tsk-tsking at Gibson for raising their prices ($3K+! ) no one had anything good to say about those F9s.. But cut the price to $1600 and suddenly they're the best things out there, period!


But I think that is not a small part of the whole point here. It IS relative. The F9/A9 are like the Style 1 or Jr. models of the present day. I mean, aren't they? That's fine, nothing wrong with that, and they are still intrinsically valuable, good sounding mandolins. Everybody would rather pay less than more, but any instrument stops looking like a good/fair value beyond a certain pricetag. Maybe people do not have fair or realistic expectations. I just know I will consider a new A9 for around $1000-1100 - and it better be good, to make up for the Flatiron -  , but for $1800, I'll buy an Old Wave.

----------


## thistle3585

Ted said "My partners have decided to stop hanging high end mandolins in our store showrooms. You all are witnesses to the reason..."

Ted, I don't understand that. If there aren't a lot of stores with high end mandos, then I would think that the one area store that does have them would bring in the consumers.

----------


## Treetopper

I am sorry that I started this whole mess. My wife finally relented and said "GO GET IT". I went down to GC and the F9 was gone but they had a A9 still hanging there for $800. (No Case). One of their long haired, tatooed, body pierced employees says to me "TAKE IT or LEAVE IT". I left it. It had no endpiece cover, and had a chunk knocked out of the f hole on the left side. He also says to me, "what do you expect for that price". Maybe the level of customer servide is such that people will not patronice the store and go online or elswhere to buy their merchandis. I am glad that there are still establishments like Fuller's Vintage Guitar here in Houston that actuall care about their customers.

----------


## delsbrother

Well, that sucks! I'd agree that no mandolin is worth that - another reason I too felt little remorse when hit with the "I'm losing money on this deal!" salesmanship. I think all of us went into this venture knowing we were dealing with the Devil (GC, not Gibson! - Though I also realize that this whole thing wouldn't have happened without Gibson's new marketing scheme). In the end, it all comes down to a $1670 F9. If you thought the mandolins were worth it, you bought.

----------


## PaulD

No offense intended, but I don't know that I would go as far as saying buying from GC is "dealing with the devil". It's true that the big chains can make it tough on the little guy, but here in SLC we have a handful of customer and music oriented businesses that have survived Musician's Friend, Guitar Center, and even outlived Mars Music. Guitar Czar caters more to the electric crowd than do Acoustic Music, Local Music, and Intermoutain Guitar and Banjo. All of these businesses have been around for 10 to 20+ years. 

I rarely patronize Guitar Center, but they serve a purpose and seem to do good business. Maybe the youngsters and some of the rockers don't know any better, or maybe the electric market is underserved here. All I know is that I took advantage of a good price on a product that I wasn't really in the market for but figured it was an opportunity to add a nice instrument to the lineup. If it weren't for that, I wouldn't be shopping GC or MF for acoustic instruments, but they're great for guitar stands and mic. booms. For most purchases and any repairs, I would rather pay a little more at a specialty store where I know the staff and their passion for what they do. 

I'm glad I caught this thread and I'm sorry TreeTopper didn't get his "hatchet" (what my step-son calls the mando because it's a "little ax"  ).

On a more mandolin related note; I told how I brought my old Gibson A in to GC compare when buying the F9. Some kid, probably early 20s, hair cut long on one side and short on the other, several perforations containing metal bars and hoops in his face, asks how old the A model is. I tell him it's a '49, and figure he's just making musician chat. He goes away and comes back and comments on the F9. After another comment I said it sounded like he was interested in mandolins. He told me his uncle gave him a 1919 Gibson A when he was 8 years old, and he had loved playing it. 

When he got older, he realized what it was and offered it back to his uncle, but the uncle refused. His high school teacher knew he had it, and was needing a mando for a gig because one he had (if I remember the story) had been damaged. The kid ended up selling the 1919 A to the teacher. Turns out I know the teacher and he had offered to sell me that A model a couple of years ago. It's a beautiful instrument and plays wonderfully... this kid's got a generous and trusting uncle to give something like that to an 8 year old! 

Paul Doubek

----------


## Professor PT

Well, Treetopper, you can always call some of the other stores and see if someone has an F-9 on clearance. You never know. Then again, if GC has really rubbed you the wrong way, I wouldn't blame you for not trying. Perhaps the greatest irony is that you started the thread which benefited many of us, yet you ended up without the deal you wanted. Perhaps someone on the Cafe read about that F-9 in your area and swiped it. I'm sure you could find another if you did some hunting, but certainly don't count on GC's help with this. I guess I got lucky; the guy at my store was kind of a push-over.

----------


## PaulD

Maybe this will help. When Prof PT had put "mine" on hold my local GC looked up a couple other stores that had them. They said they can do a store to store transfer, but you have to pay in advance at your local store (which it sounds like may not be worthy of your patronage) and then they will have it shipped. I called the SLC store back and they said there are still several stores that have F9s, 

Arlington, TX
Central Dallas
Austin TX
Ft Worth
Oklahoma City

Good luck, 

Paul Doubek

----------


## thistle3585

There are some in the Indiana stores also, but they weren't indicating any need to discount them.

----------


## Professor PT

Actually, you could call the stores directly and pay over the phone with a credit card. That's what I would have done if my local store hadn't given me a good price. I'm not sure if they would have charged me shipping or not. The key here is to be in control of the information; don't rely on them for anything. You need to take the initiative since they certainly aren't in a hurry to help you get anything at below cost.

----------


## flairbzzt

I just checked with my local GC in Springfield NJ. They've reduced from $2,499 to $2,119 and didn't seem to know anything about a further company-wide clearance. Someone there is going to call me back tomorrow.

----------


## Professor PT

Yeah, right! That's what the guy at my store said he'd do. Well, if you can wait for hell to freeze over, you'll be fine. What I just stated in the previous post is that you need to do the footwork; go on-line to their website and call some stores in your area. Follow up on the areas where some of us have had luck. There was one other store in Utah; if the SLC store went to $1600, chances are the other one ( Ogden? ) would as well. Good luck, and happy hunting!

----------


## PaulD

Rick, 
I had called the Ogden, UT store last week... No A9's or F9's in stock. 

You might check some of the TX or IN stores as listed above, unless the issue is that you want to see, touch, and smell it before plunking down $$$. 

Paul Doubek

----------


## AeroJoe

I'm not knocking the teenage kids that work at alot of these places, but as long as they allow employees that do not have at least a small working knowledge of the stuff they sell, or they just don't care, I'm like a previous post...take advantage of it...

I've been buying D'Adarrio J74's waaay under dealer cost, 57 sets so far...I mean so cheap that I have them on auction opening bid $1, they sell what YOU decide, and I pay the shipping! Doesn't get any better than that for either of us!!! Plenty for me, plenty for you!!!

Of course, there is always a better deal somewhere...Scott can get them to you for FREE...

----------


## flairbzzt

I just talked a local GC down (thru a salesman I've bought from once before) to $1,700 w/case for an f-9. I'll have to pay the tax, but I was after this particular one months ago when it was over $2,500. I'll have it in a few hours..........

----------


## AeroJoe

You can get the A9 at GC in Raleigh for $832, no case, no warranty... fairly considerable markdown from over $1200. These managers are getting wise though...they won't sell me the above-mentioned J74's anymore...said they had priced them wrong and it was wrong to take advantage of them...the sales guy called it "business abuse"...

Never heard that one before...

----------


## Professor PT

So, Joe, are you "Red saber" on Ebay? I checked out the auction...sounds like a good deal.

----------


## flairbzzt

As it turned out, my final price was $1,615 + just under $100 tax. They knocked $100 off of their previous quote because they couldn't find the (tkl) case , or any f-style case, in the house. The salesman did bring me an A-style case with a tag on it that said F-style and told me this was it. I actually had to show him it didn't fit to convince him it was not correct. But I can't complain- the price tag was $2,599.+ tax.....

----------


## Professor PT

How funny: #the bonehead at my store tried to do the same thing! #He kept insisting that it was the only mando case he had and that it should fit. #I said, hey, looky here at this scroll thingy; #it's not going to fit! #It took him a good half hour to find the right case, by which time both of my kids were screaming. #He assured me on the phone he'd have "everything ready to go" so I wouldn't have to wait around with two anxious kids. #Oh, well...at least I got a good deal. #He felt bad, so he sold me the case at "cost." #I was hoping he'd feel so bad he'd throw it in for free, as it should be. #After all, the MSRP does include the case, as Big Joe pointed out. #Selling the case helps them make up for taking a loss on the mandolin. At $1600, the guy said they were taking an $85 loss; #I paid $70 for the case, so I guess that almost makes it even. #That's still a pretty good deal.

----------


## AeroJoe

Yeah, Prof PT, that's me, 'Redsaber'...just got a bunch more strings yesterday at "business abuse" prices...I let my wife, who looks /very/ much like "Ginger" from Gilligan's Island, (red hair and, um, everything else) do the transaction this time... ...it's a hoot...she just turns on the charm...

...snagged another 21 sets!!!

Will be putting some more on auction, get 'em while you can...

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Next time I'm looking to buy a Mandolin, I'll be enlisting the help of Prof PT, his screaming kids and AeroJoe's wife, "Ginger." With this all star team at my side, I should be able to get my Mandolin for free  GC had better look out!  They haven't seen business abuse till they get 15 rounds with this lineup

----------


## PaulD

Hey Professor PT, You should have considered the A style case... I think for a small fee GC can remove that ugly scroll and fit the mando to the case!  Might have saved a few bucks.

My son was getting pretty antsy too while I was trying to get the deal done, but my daughter kept bringing me small bodied guitars that she wanted. She really liked the $119 Yamaha, but I kept trying to convince her that the baby Taylors and Martins (about $250, IIRC), were better. I didn't succeed... she knows what she likes! 

They got a little more interested when I told them we were going to get an electronic keyboard so that I could take advantage of the 0% financing. I've been considering getting one for about 3 years for the family. That's the family Christmas present this year and my bank account is intact until I get my bonus next spring to pay for the mandolin.

pd

----------


## Professor PT

Yeah, sounds like something Guitar Center would do! Paul, have you had any luck with your bridge? I'm going to put new strings on soon and then try to fit it better. I'd have someone do it for me, but it would take at least a week for anyone around here to do it. I don't want to give up the mando for that long. Plus, I just need to learn how to do it.

----------


## PaulD

Saturday morning I read the article on Frets.Com about fitting a bridge. Frank Ford uses a Flatiron 1N as an example, but says the process is the same on an arch top. Then I went to Local Music in SLC and got a tutorial on setup. In a nutshell, here's the order in which I'll approach it: 

1. Fit the bridge as per Frank Ford's article on Frets.com.
2. File the tailpiece side of the saddle to narrow the area where the string rests... it's currently wide enough to land a Cessna.  I need to double check how wide it should be, but on my old Gibson it's probably under 1/8".
3. Determine the desired string height at the 12th fret... probably match my old Gibson 'cause I like the way it plays. 
4. Capo at the 1st fret to bring the action down at that end, and then adjust the string height at the 13th fret to the height I want at the 12th using the bridge adjustment nuts. (13th fret since I'm capo'd at the 1st, if you were wondering)
5. Pay another visit to Local Music to use Tom's nut files and bring the grooves down... the action definitely needs to come down on the nut too. Frank Ford has an article on setting the nut action and filing those grooves.

I'm anxious to get new strings on mine too. I took the F9 and Flatiron to a jam Saturday night, and I was surprised at how fatigued my left hand got fretting the F9. At least I had the Flatiron and fiddle to give my hand a rest, but I sure had fun playing the F9!  

I've got my kids through Saturday morning for Thanksgiving, so I'm tentatively planning on working on the bridge Saturday afternoon. I might not get to the nut until next week, but I can do that with the new strings on. If I get it done I'll post an update. I'm going to copy this to a new thread in the Building and Repairs category so that I can see if anybody has any other suggestions. When I get it done I'll post an update there.

Paul Doubek

----------


## flairbzzt

Treetopper-

  Just want to say thanks for starting this thread and spreading the info. You saved me around $1,000 thus getting me a reprieve from the doghouse!

----------


## mmukav

Treetopper and flairbzzt; 

I too thank you for bringing this to our attention!  

But in my case they did have a great looking F9 at my local GC, I bought it, and now I am in the doghouse!  

But I'm a happy dawg!

----------


## delsbrother

Woof woof! A belated thanks from me too.

----------


## Professor PT

I would also be in said dog house. I still can't believe that my wife allowed this purchase. I had to whine and complain ten times as much to get the okay to buy my MK a year and a half ago. Her final words about the F-9 were, "All right! But this is it, you understand? Forever!" Yeah, right! I've already thanked Treetopper, but hey, thanks again. I think I like the idea of getting a bargain almost as much as I like the mandolin itself.

----------


## Tim Conroy

Count me as another who read this thread and ended up with a new mandolin. #I was in Bakersfield at my daughter's soccer tournament and we decided to check out the GC store there to see what they had. #There was one F-9 and one A-9 on the wall; the F was tagged at $2199, but the A was priced at $799. #I played both and decided the A-9 was too good to pass up. #No case, but I still feel it was a good deal. #

A question though, regarding the warranty. #I was so jazzed I forgot to ask for a warranty card at the store, but I went to the Gibson website when I got home and registered for the warranty online. #I noticed in an earlier post someone saying they bought theirs with no case, no warranty, but it's Gibson that warrants the mandolin, not GC, right? I'm hoping that as long as I have my store receipt showing I bought it at an authorized dealer, and the registration confirmation email, I should be in good shape.

----------


## Treetopper

I am glad that all my mando playing friends on the cafe got their Gibsons, it looks like I am the only one in the world that did not get a good deal. I should have purchased the F9 the first time I went into the store, but like most married men, I thought of the consequences. Is sleeping alone better that owning a Gibson. (Touch Decision). The way I look at it, I still have my money tucked away in a SAFE place. Some other good deal will soon come around. Maybe I will take on the Mandolin Cafe Classifieds. The one thing I do miss is that when I purchase a new mando, it forces me to practice more. Thats a GOOD thing.

----------


## mzbanjo

Does anyone out there know of any more of the f-9s floating around that $1600-1700 range? For that price, I'd pay shipping and probably just buy it sight unseen. I'm an hour from Elderly and I'll just have them set it up for me.

Matt

----------


## Professor PT

You'll have to call around. They will take a credit card over the phone and ship it to you. I'm guessing there are still some out there, but you'll have to do the footwork yourself. Don't rely on Guitar Center to help you out. You can check out their website and get store locations and phone numbers. It's worth a shot.

----------


## mmukav

Timco---the warranty is through Gibson. If you filed it online, it should be fine. Good luck with the new mando. I'm lovin' mine!

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

Treetopper,

I'd like to thank you as well. The ugly little semi-burst A-9 I bought for $913 (with case) is a killer sounding mandolin. I still have an F on order (Sim Daley) and thought I'd just use this one to hold me over after selling my Lebeda. I think this A9 is a keeper and I'm not sure I will sell it when the time comes. It has that great, pure, Gibson sound and I prefer it as much or more (even though new) than almost every recent Flatiron, every MK, and most of the Gibson F5G's that I've heard. I'm simply astonished at the tone every time I pick it up. I can't wait for it to 'open up' and develop its voice.  

Rick

----------


## Treetopper

I am glad that all of you like your Gibsons, I sure feel that Gibson has received a lot of new players that probably would not have the opportunity to own such a fine Mandolin. One of these days my turn will come. Maybe Gibson will put me on their payroll.  Enjoy

----------


## PaulD

To Matt mzbanjo... read back through this thread. I had gotten a list of TX GCs that still had F9s last week, and somebody else posted that there were some in Indiana, IIRC. 

Treetopper... I also repeat my thanks for the post, and I can relate to how you feel. I was talking to somebody last Saturday that picked up a Gibson Flatiron F model when Mars Music was going under for $1200. The instrument had a shop ding on the top, and I had worked them down to $1500 but really couldn't shake loose that much cash at the time. I was bummed passing on it, but then this deal came along at a better time.

pd

----------


## AeroJoe

Treetopper...take heart! You did a fine thing. Alot of people got great deals and are very happy...all because you YOU. You always hear people say what goes around comes around...it will. Likely before you know it...

By the way, that A9 at the Raleigh GC is still there as of last week. I had a different guy get it down off the wall, showed him how bad the bridge fit was, I watch him move it this way and that, back and forth, trying to get the bridge feet to fit with no gaps and the saddle to stand up level instead of leaning...he was literally scratching and dinging the top in doing this because he did not decide to tune the string down first, nor take the huge metal rings off his fingers...the tuners were too hard to turn he said...
This mandolin can probably be aquired even cheaper now, with all these nice scratches and dings you can point out to the sales kids...

----------


## flairbzzt

How about we all make some calls to the GC's in our respective home states to see if we can locate one for Treetopper? We've all benefitted from his help. I've got NJ.

----------


## dave42

Hello all. My first post here at MC. Great place, learned alot!

One thing I learned was this Gibson 'sale'. The GC in Columbus, OH, had an A9 as of a couple of weeks ago. I had them talked down to 940., but let it go. Nice dry woody sound, but too fast decay in it's voice for me. The case they wanted to give me was to big for it by about 3/4".
dave42

----------


## cbogle

Timco, congratulations on the purchase of that A-9. I edged VERY close to buying it last week (it's a very good one, folks), but I have too many instruments under the roof and I wimped out. It seems as if that sweet little A-9 now has a good home.

----------


## delsbrother

> I had a different guy get it down off the wall, showed him how bad the bridge fit was, I watch him move it this way and that, back and forth, trying to get the bridge feet to fit with no gaps and the saddle to stand up level instead of leaning...he was literally scratching and dinging the top


AeroJoe, as penance for causing the mutilation of a defenseless mandolin, you must sell one of your F9s to Treetopper.

----------


## AlanN

Good Lord, Joe, that must have been painful to witness.

----------


## Tim Conroy

Steve-

Thanks for the comments about the "Bakersfield A," as my kids are calling it. #Thanks also for not buying it before I got there! #I took it to the local Sunday beach jam this week past and several people commented on the sound (I'm not entirely sure these were compliments, but what the heck). #I'll be putting on new strings this weekend and I might lower the action just the tiniest bit, plus the treble side of the bridge seems to need a minor adjustment.

Being my first brand new mandolin, I'm eager to hear how it opens up over time. #Right now it sits in front of the stereo speaker when it's not getting played. #It may not do much, but I like to imagine all those vibrations transmitting through the wood.

Tim

----------


## AeroJoe

Alan, it WAS painful to watch...and I offered to do it, but he said "No...we prefer customers not to adjust anything unless they are going to buy it"... ...ummm, yeah...as if he knew what he was doing...

Anyway, if that A9 is still there as of this typing, someone INSIST that the tuners are lubricated before you tune it...I have never felt tuners that hard to turn, not even friction ones, like on an old fiddle.

If it's still there, it is not a bad instrument...it just cannot, under any circumstances, be considered /new/...not in my mind anyway...I think Elderly's term is "shop worn", this one would certainly qualify under that term. I hope one of you all snags it, and snags it cheap...

Anybody have any luck finding Treetopper a deal in your respective locations as flairbzzt (Rick J.) suggested above???

----------


## flairbzzt

I found 4 locations in the extended tri-state area. I e-mailed treetopper but have gotten no response. I'll spread my info after I communicate with him-he gets first shot.

----------


## cbogle

Timco-
No problem, and I'm sure you'll enjoy that A-9 for a long while. I was amazed at how clean and well set-up that it was for an instrument from GC, and it definitely has a nice "whomp" to it. No regrets, and I sincerely hope you enjoy it.

----------


## bdj

I got one of these F-9 last week and then came home and found this GC info. I was just looking around and ask about the Gibsons hanging up real high, they replied we will sell them at cost. Mine is Sunburst. As of last week there was one left on the wall, it was not sunburst. It is the GC in Indianapolis. Talk to Brian Savoie (317)578-9570 he will sell it for $1685.  If it is still there, it is a good one!! Tell him B. Jewell sent you

----------


## delsbrother

OK Treetopper, if you're still in the market, the GC in Hollywood has TWO A9s list priced $799/no case. I asked the salesman why they were priced so low, and he immediately responded, "We are no longer carrying Gibson bluegrass instruments, so we're pricing them below cost to move them out." I asked about any more F9s, and he said, "What you see is what we have left, and once they're gone, they're gone." He let me take both instruments to the back (classical guitar) room so I could be by myself away from the sound of wannabe Kirk Hammetts.. Both sounded pretty good - loud and woody, a classic Gibson rhythm sound.. High end not exactly opened up yet, though.. Both had bridge fitment issues as discussed earlier in this thread. Whether they would come down from the closeout sale price because of that, I don't know. 

Now having already purchased a GC closeout F9 and _already_ owning an A9, I couldn't bring myself to purchase _another_ Gibson 9-series mandolin. It was tempting, but I think I'm going to leave the x-9 hoarding to someone else!  I obviously didn't have my instruments there to compare, but I think my F9 sounds better than either of these A9s (must be the scroll, LOL). OTOH I think both of these A9s were louder than my A9.

One thing that helped me NOT buy them was they both had some cosmetic (wood) issues. One has a tiny (2mm?) dark spot (stain? knot?) in the top. Not pretty. That one, however, did have some nice figured wood on the back, which appeared to be bookmatched. The other one has a funny grain pattern in the back wood that made it look like there were little "islands" of grain. That one had very little figure, and didn't appear to be bookmatched, either. In fact, neither mandolin appeared to have bookmatched top wood - same goes for my GC F9 (maybe I'll start a thread in the builders section about that; perhaps I'll scare up a response from Spruce). *[EDIT: There already was one, here.]* #I didn't tweak the tuners, but they appeared to be the same Schallers I hate on my A9.

So there, I did my part on the great Treetopper quest. If you call Hollywood, ask for Oliver, he was quite helpful, even on this busy day! Oh and BTW, if I had bought today, GC would've eaten the sales tax. That made it tough to walk away, but I somehow managed it.

Darrell

----------


## Professor PT

Hey, here's a question: how do I know if the tuners on my F-9 are the newer ones or not? I asked Big Joe through a PM, but I guess he was plenty busy with all my other questions and forgot to respond. My mando was made 4/14/04. As for the wood on the top, mine is not matched either, but it has some nice grain patterns, and the back on mine is flamed. I think I'll post a pic pretty soon; it looks good. I went to my local shop today and played every Weber they had to compare to my F-9. The higher end Webers sound what I'll call "pretty"( not in a pejorative way, mind you ), but they don't have that bass response and woody tone of the Gibsons. The price on an oval Bitteroot with maple upgrade and gloss finish was $3,300! I didn't ask about a discount since I just bought an "expensive" mandolin. It did sound nice for an "O" type Weber though. Has anyone else noticed how light the Gibsons are in comparison to other mandos?( Weber, in this case) I guess they really carve the heck out of them to get that sound.

----------


## flairbzzt

Prof PT-

 I too was wondering about my tuners because I may want to get black buttons to replace the existing ones. I am interested in what you thought of the Weber Bitterroot vs. the f-9 for tone. I actually like the higher frets on the Webers but also like the woody tone of the f-9. I am told that structurally and tonally bodies of the gallatin and the bitterroot are the same except for the pointed scroll on the former. Were they even similar in tone to the f-9?

----------


## flairbzzt

If anyone is looking for other locations, here's what I found. I haven't heard from treetopper and have already sent him the info: 

GC-Manhattan NY-(2) 212-463-7500*
GC-Buffalo NY- (1) 716-833-8200
GC-Warwick RI- (2) 401-823-4433 

* Clerk said one was priced $1,000 less than the other-had no clue why.........

----------


## mmukav

The tuners on my new F9 are nickle, they seem much better than the ones on my older A9. The nickle tuners are matte finish, and have larger, better machined gears. The tuners on my A9 are real shiny, and the gears aren't as precise.
Much better tuners on the F9.

----------


## Professor PT

Ah, I must have the new tuners. I hadn't noticed any problems, so that would have been a give away, I guess. As for the comparison in tone between the F-9 and the Webers, I pretty much summed it up in my last post. Tonally, they are dramatically different; the Gibson has that dry, woody Bluegrass tone whereas the Webers have more of a treble dominant sound. I don't think they'd be as good for Bluegrass. Many players of Celtic music apparently like them. The Weber quality is very high, and they do have the bigger frets, but surprisingly, the smaller frets on my F-9 don't bother me the way they do on my MK. Maybe it's the shape of the neck, which I find very comfortable. All in all, if the Webers had the same tone as the Gibson, I would have bought one, but they don't, and with the closeout pricing on the F-9, it was a no-brainer.

----------


## Cogger

flairbzzt, I live in RI and went immediately to GC to check out this story right after the first post about it. They did not have any Gibsons of any kind in stock. I just called them again, thinking maybe a different clerk would have a different idea. They said there "were none in the region." I only asked for an F9. He said there was one hanging in a store that he could order in for me if I paid in full before he placed the order! So, I called again and got another clerk and he told me they had none and in fact never did stock any at that store. So, who knows!

----------


## flairbzzt

I got this info from the guy at the Manhattan store as of 11/24. He was going by his online inventory so.....Try calling them or Buffalo. They may ship to you. #I once got my local GC to transfer a mandolin from another store in the state after talking to the manager . I explained that I was going to buy that model or the more expensive F-9 if I could play them side by side.

----------


## ronlane3

Professor, the Grover tuners (the new ones) have the screws where you can change the buttons out. The Schallers (the old ones) do not have changeable buttons.

----------


## mmukav

ronlane----you've got it. My older A9 has the Schallers with no screw on the buttons. The new F9 has the Grovers with a screw.

The Grovers are much nicer, more precise, but I have to admit, I've never really had problems with the Schallers. I keep them cleaned, adjusted and lubricated. (lightly).

The Grovers look much nicer.

----------


## delsbrother

Trust me, it's not about lubrication. If you got a bad set nothing was going to help you. Even Big Joe admitted the Schallers were/are horrible. I wish Gibson would just offer the Grovers as replacements to original 9 series owners.

----------


## Big Joe

The Schallers have been the industry standard on most mandolins for quite some time. Many still believe they are a good tuner. I have never liked them. We replaced them for production earlier this year. We do not replace the tuners on earlier mandolins. The factory installed tuners have met the specifications at all times. We do continue to improve the product. It would be impossible to retro fit previously built instruments with newer modifications and keep in business. The Schallers were an acceptable tuner and while we believe the Grover is a better tuner, they are available for sale. Then you can replace them. It's kind of like tires on your car. If a newer one becomes available that may be a bit better, the manufacturer is not going to replace your old tires with the new ones. That is part of the manufacturing process. Anyway, those of you who have the Grovers may well like them better, but not everyone is in agreement with me. I actually had one person say they liked the Schallers better. Oh well, different strokes for different folks. Let me say this. My preference for the Grover is just that. My preference. They are both well made and may service the mandolin for many years. Obviously the Schallers have been acceptable to the industry for many years and have a proven track record. My preference for the Grover is that I believe they are smoother, tighter, more easily controlled, and hold tighter. I personally have never liked the Schallers and have removed them from any mandolin I have ever had as soon as possible. Hope this information helps.

----------


## delsbrother

Well, I'm glad we straightened that out!  

I'll concede the ones I hate on my A9 have no problem holding tune; it's just getting them to turn that's a problem. So I can understand how Gibson can't offer free replacements for tuners that technically "work" (or, as Joe says, "met specifications"). 

For the record I have the Schallers on my new F9 and they seem fine.

----------


## Nick Triesch

Professor, I live in San Diego and I also played that custom bitteroot with the O type of sound hole. Man, I thought it sounded good. About as good as any mandolin I have ever played, Hey, that new shop Acoustic Expressions is pretty cool! I went to their open house and played everything I could get my hands on. A lot of nice high end guitars also.  Nick.

----------


## Nick Triesch

Joe, Ford replaced my tires on my Ford Explorer a few years ago. But then again I have never heard of a Gibson mandolin roll over and explode ! I like your Gibson mandolins. Just not many around this huge city of San Diego. You Gibson guy's need to think about that, a city of millions of people and a ton of folks who play bluegrass and no Gibsons to be found. But a ton of Webers.  Nick

----------


## Professor PT

Nick, it does sound good, but it is much different than the F-9, which is what I was pointing out. I personally was really taken by the F-9 tone, so I chose to buy it( and I was taken by the price, of course!). I agree that San Diego is a pretty big city to lack a Gibson dealer( of mandos ). I had no idea that GC even carried them until I read this thread and called the store out in La Mesa. I asked on the phone first and was told they didn't, but then I asked to speak to someone in the acoustic room. Yep, they had an A and an F, locked behind glass. The only other place you'd think would carry them is Buffalo Bros, but when I enquired about that they mumbled something like, "Gibson's a pain in the butt to work with."

----------


## Nick Triesch

Professor, I heard the same thing what you said about Buffalo Bros. If anyone should carry them, you would think they would. I just bought a jazz guitar from the La Mesa GC store and they did have two Gibson mandolins. A A9 and a F9. But the helper guy said after they were gone no more Gibsons. I think Gibson should bring back the Flatiron name and have a nice line of them.  Make the flatirons just like they used to. And keep the price much lower that the Gibsons.  Martin used to make about 10 guitars like the D28, D35,D41 ect. Then they learned from Taylor that they should branch out. Now you can buy a nice entry level Martin D1x for about $500.00 made in America! Sounds good too! Where is the Gibson backpacker mando? I'm glad you like your Gibson mando. I got to play many of them at Summergrass two years ago from Westwood music. But Now I don't know if they even carry them anymore.  Nick

----------


## Treetopper

Flairbzzt

I have changed my email address and am having a hard time posting. theyn@msn.com. Looking forward to hearing from you. Still have the money set aside, looking for another bargain.

----------


## mandomick

GC in Harrisburg, PA has 0 Gibson mandos. Gibson has 0 OAI dealers in PA. No new F9 in my future.

----------


## flairbzzt

Mick, did you try the locations I posted?

----------


## StingerT125

My GC F9 arrived this week, I want to thank bdj for the lead.

Very nice Mandolin, I am very happy with it. I wasn't really in the market for a new one (if anyone can actually say that), but these deals were too good to pass on. I figured if I didn't act on it now I might never get the same chance again.

Thanks again for posting the information.

----------


## AeroJoe

That lonely A9 is still at GC in Raleigh, I saw it earlier this afternoon... 

Man...I know the opinions fly like bullets about whatever Gibson is/isn't doing, either to their credit or their downfall...but I can tell you this, they sure need some employees at these guitar mega-places that know something about what they are selling...at the GC in Raleigh this afternoon, they had a '60's Gibson J-45 with a Martin fact-tag on it, I told the kid that asked if he could help me ("we just got this in" he said...) ..."see...it says 'Gibson' right up on the peghead there...it's a Gibson, not a Martin". I went on to the back to look at eletric basses, came back a while later they had pulled that one out, and put "'80's Gibson Acoustic Guitar"...I corrected them again, showed them the serial number on the back of the peghead, and they made another (finally) semi-correct one "1966 J-45". Meanwhile, lonely A9 sits atop the wall, it's original, or should I say, full price tag back on it (meaning if you want it, you have to start negotiating from there)...so much for the 72-hour blow-out sale they are having this weekend. (hmm...seems they had one last weekend too)...What they are doing is putting the high price tags (fact-tags) back on the items, then telling you, the public, that you can have it at (whatever) during this 72-hour blowout sale. So they might knock off a few bucks, but you are not really getting the blowout price you think you are...you'd do better in getting a better price in the middle of the week when there is no "sale" of any kind going on. 

Case in point...Fender Highway 1 Jazz bass. It had a $349 tag on it three weeks ago. I had the kid that waited on me photo-copy the sale tag it because I told him I could not "buy today", but let me have that and I'll bring it back when I get back in town. (It's tag read $549 today)

Point is, that Gibson A9 Mandolin can still be aquired if you try hard. If one of you is interested, tell them you heard the ad on 106.1 WRDU, about the "incredible 72-hour blowout sale" and you want that mandolin to be part of that. That's why you hurried and drove all the way to GC in Raleigh. At the least, that'll give you a starting point...

----------


## KevinM

Mandomick: start calling all GCs everywhere and just buy it over the phone. It comes with a Gibson warranty which can't be beat and overall F9s seem very consistent. Use a credit card to protect your rights if there is a serious problem . I bought my Flatiron Festival F that way when GC blew them out in 2001 - it arrived with the bridge on backwards. A call or two to Gibson to figure out the problem and I was in business and loving my mando.

----------


## cascadepicker

"start calling all GCs everywhere and just buy it over the phone"
 Thats what I did and I got a Gibson A-9 in a very nice TKL ohsc shipped to me for 800.

----------


## Darren Kern

> That lonely A9 is still at GC in Raleigh, I saw it earlier this afternoon... 
> 
> Man...I know the opinions fly like bullets about whatever Gibson is/isn't doing, either to their credit or their downfall...but I can tell you this, they sure need some employees at these guitar mega-places that know something about what they are selling...at the GC in Raleigh this afternoon, they had a '60's Gibson J-45 with a Martin fact-tag on it, I told the kid that asked if he could help me ("we just got this in" he said...) ..."see...it says 'Gibson' right up on the peghead there...it's a Gibson, not a Martin". I went on to the back to look at eletric basses, came back a while later they had pulled that one out, and put "'80's Gibson Acoustic Guitar"...I corrected them again, showed them the serial number on the back of the peghead, and they made another (finally) semi-correct one "1966 J-45". Meanwhile, lonely A9 sits atop the wall, it's original, or should I say, full price tag back on it (meaning if you want it, you have to start negotiating from there)...so much for the 72-hour blow-out sale they are having this weekend. (hmm...seems they had one last weekend too)...What they are doing is putting the high price tags (fact-tags) back on the items, then telling you, the public, that you can have it at (whatever) during this 72-hour blowout sale. So they might knock off a few bucks, but you are not really getting the blowout price you think you are...you'd do better in getting a better price in the middle of the week when there is no "sale" of any kind going on. 
> 
> Case in point...Fender Highway 1 Jazz bass. It had a $349 tag on it three weeks ago. I had the kid that waited on me photo-copy the sale tag it because I told him I could not "buy today", but let me have that and I'll bring it back when I get back in town. (It's tag read $549 today)
> 
> Point is, that Gibson A9 Mandolin can still be aquired if you try hard. If one of you is interested, tell them you heard the ad on 106.1 WRDU, about the "incredible 72-hour blowout sale" and you want that mandolin to be part of that. That's why you hurried and drove all the way to GC in Raleigh. At the least, that'll give you a starting point...


Not anymore  She's mine now!!

----------


## AeroJoe

Hydrilla...congrats!!!

Get someone to set/re-fit that bridge right and get those tuners lubed and she'll serve you a long time...

----------


## Darren Kern

AeroJoe, thanks, I'm pretty pumped! I had to just put a deposit down but I should be able to pick it up tomorrow or Friday. Good advice about getting it set up. I've got a luthier here in town that I think the world of, he's done wonders with two guitars for me now and does know mandolins too.

----------


## jim simpson

My turn to complain about the Schaller tuners on my A9. They are terrible - I will be replacing them with Grovers. They are not just hard to turn, they don't hold the string in tune. I have used Shallers in the past and always believed they were a good quality tuner. I can't help wondering if these were 2nds or something. If Schaller isn't aware of all of the problems, then their future can't be too secure.

----------


## delsbrother

Has anyone had any success dealing directly with Schaller?

----------


## AeroJoe

Hydrilla...I see as of this typing you are still on-line...I got a call from GC in Raleigh this afternoon, right before supper...Steven (somebody) wanted the serial number of #"a mandolin you bought here recently"...that caught me off guard...I told him I'd have to check and get back to him. He mentioned "computer problems, record keeping wanting to make sure the right instrument was accounted for"...let's just say it set off a tremor in the Force I did not like...

Make (profanity)-sure, first thing when you get up tomorrow, that that mandolin is still being held for you and has not been sold out from under you. I'm not trying to give you a sleepless nite, heart attack or stroke...I'm trying to give you a heads-up on a very weird phone call. These people are one of the 10-Super Dealers, right? Looks like they would not have problems like this. Then again, with kids running the stores, I don't doubt it. That call really wigged me out...as if some sort of goof occured and they were back-tracking it to see where it started from or something...

//Call them ASAP// just to be on the safe side, ok?...they may have special holiday hours and you can call them right now. Please let me know what you find out.

Joe.

OK...I see you are not on-line now...I'm going to look you up and privately email you. I hope I am helping, I really do...

----------


## Professor PT

Wow! This is like an unsolved mystery. Will the dweebs at Guitar Center sell Hydrilla's A-9 before he can get there? Will AeroJoe's mandolin be confiscated as evidence in some horrible crime? Tune in next time for "Adventures in Guitar Center Mark-Downs!"

----------


## flairbzzt

Should we call Sherloar Holmes?

----------


## ronlane3

Only if he has his assistant Doc Watson!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Darren Kern

I went down there to make sure there wasn't anything fishy going on, and fortunately everything is ok. I had them go get it from the back and even verified the serial number was the same. Gonna go pick it up tomorrow at lunch

----------


## Darren Kern

The A9 is mine, I couldn't be happier

----------


## JimW

Hydrilla, we want pictures and sound clips. I just love the tone and playability of those Gibson 9's.

Jim

----------


## Greenmando

Boy I caught some heat yesterday and today. 
I posted a couple of weeks ago about Kirkland, WA having a F9 in stock. I waited and waited and I called the La Mesa store in San Diego first. But my wife heard me on the phone finalizing the purchase on my new F9 from WA last night. 
Nailed it for $1680 with hard case. Did not even have to talk to a manager, wish I had offered less. They still have one F9 left in stock there.
Now I have to buy a DW drum set for her for xmas.

----------


## Professor PT

Are you in San Diego? #Apparently, I got the last F-9 they will ever sell. #They still had an A-9 there when I bought mine exactly one month ago; #I didn't play it since I really wanted an "F." #For anyone who's interested in getting that one cheap, call there and ask for Douglas. #He's the guy who cut me the deal on mine. #As for WA, that's good to hear: #ATTENTION GUITAR CENTER SHOPPERS, THERE IS A BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL ON GIBSON MANDOLINS RIGHT NOW. #WE WILL SELL THEM AT COST! #And of course, they will charge you for the case so they at least break even, but hey, where else are you going to find an F style with that tone and quality( and guarantee )for under two grand?

----------


## Tim

If anyone is still looking, I asked at the local Guitar Center and they didn't have any but checked the system for the NE region. #There are two (as of Friday evening), an A9 listed at the GC in Falls Church, VA (Seven Corners) and an F9 listed in NY (I didn't get the exact store). #The A9 was listed in the computer for $999.

----------


## Greenmando

> Are you in San Diego? #Apparently, I got the last F-9 they will ever sell. #


I live up near Long Beach. I thought I would check La Mesa first, shipping might have been cheaper. Most of the GC's I called said there was no F9's anywhere on the west coast. But when I visited the GC nearby in Cerritos he found two in WA.

----------


## jamann

I just bought a F-9 w/Gibson case from the Arlington, TX store for $1680. Tried to talk them into including the case but they did not budge. Still a great deal. They are offering 0% for one year also. Was able to apply online and buy over the phone. I was on the phone the last two days trying to locate stores willing to sell them at this reduced price and there is one at the Sherman Oaks store in CA that is willing to deal. If not the Hollywood store said thay could get it from them and sell it at $1599 plus $37.14 for case (I think it's a generic case. Talk to Erin at Hollywood store. I found a few others but they were not willing to deal. Everyone I talked to said they are no longer carrying the Gibsons so once there gone that's it. Special order only. Better grab them in a hurry!

jamann

----------


## fatt-dad

> so once there gone that's it. Special order only. Better grab them in a hurry!


Are we sure you can even, "Special Order Only" at Guitar Center? I'm pretty sure that Gibson has limited the retail outlets for special orders and Guitar Center is not on the list.

Yesterday, I went to the Richmond, Virginia Guitar Center and the manager suggested that they could also re-supply their inventory of A9/F9 mandolins and could order banjos/mandolins/dobros from the Gibson catalog. I questioned whether this was true in light of what I learned here.

Makes me wonder. . . .

f-d

----------


## Professor PT

Those guys who work there are just plain ignorant. #Most of them couldn't pour piss out of a boot, to use an old expression my grandfather was fond of. #They think they can, but it's not going to happen unless they get it from another store.

----------


## Lee

Hey Prof PT; so yer Grandfather shopped at GC?

----------


## Professor PT

No, the closest he ever came to making music was a game of "pull my finger."

----------


## mpeknox

In case anyone is interested, GC in Knoxville TN has an A9 for $897(no case, no tailpiece, won't come off the price any) and an F9 (no tailpiece, still marked retail price). If you want to get some strange looks, go in the Guitar Center and sit down and play a mandolin. Oh yeah, the tuners on the A9 were STIFF!!! I bought an Eastman instead

----------


## Professor PT

Your loss.

----------


## mpeknox

> Your loss.


Maybe so but I'm happy.

----------


## Professor PT

That's good...that's all that really matters.

----------


## jamann

Received my F-9 today. Wow, I'm very happy with it. Not a mark on it and has flamed back and neck. I'm very happy! This baby is sharp! Was a little concerned being I bought it over the phone but all that was put to rest once I received. Going to set the bridge, change the strings, adjust truss rod if needed and I'll be ready to try it out.
Anybody get the F-9 at Sherman Oaks GC. I'm thinking about getting that one too! Hard to pass up.

jamann

----------


## Greenmando

If I had known of the one at Sherman Oaks I could have just got it there after work. But mine arrived a couple of days ago, we were not home and UPS just porched it 

GC did not un-tune it, it was a half note out of tune all around. When ever I have shipped mandos I have released the string pressure. Maybe I am wrong in doing so.
But she is a beauty, quilted back and flamed neck the sides have a little flame. Finish is a little lighter in color than my A9. 

The wife has already forgiven my MAS attack

----------


## sbarnes

i want one of the 'cheap' f9's.....
i e-mailed several guitar centers in the southeast asking for pricing and availability but they never responded.....
if you know of one still hanging on a guitar center wall please e-mail me about it.....
thanks,

----------


## fatt-dad

There are both A-9 and F-9 mandolins at the Richmond, Virginia Guitar Center. Jason the manager is not budging to the level you see on this thread. He says he is in the heart of Bluegrass country and they will sell without him taking a bath and a rinsing. I think he came down to $1,100.00 for the A-9 and just frumped at the thought of selling an A-9 for $800 or $900.00.

Good luck.

f-d

----------


## Greenmando

> i want one of the 'cheap' f9's.....
> i e-mailed several guitar centers in the southeast asking for pricing and availability but they never responded.....
> if you know of one still hanging on a guitar center wall please e-mail me about it.....
> thanks,


Best to call every store in local states and ask.

I know of one in Kirkland, WA and there is news of one in Sherman Oaks, CA. #I would call those two stores and even offer less to try to pin it down. Remember the shipping is very little to your savings.

The one I bought from the WA GC is incredible. Really decent quilt on the maple back, nice flame on the neck and sides. Sounds pretty good so far, I just have to play it in.

 I posted of the availability of the two at the Kirkland, WA. GC #a month ago. I waited several weeks to give my MAS conscience a believable excuse. I really did call a lot of local GC stores first before calling the one in WA. I nailed it within three minutes of my call. 

A couple of years ago the GC stores liquidated the Flatiron line. I waited too long! #But I found a seller that sold me a older Flatiron Festival F5 at the same price GC cleared them out at. The ones that GC were selling were Tennessee made. I bought a older Bozeman Montana made F5 .I think I got a better deal.

----------


## Greenmando

> There are both A-9 and F-9 mandolins at the Richmond, Virginia Guitar Center. #Jason the manager is not budging to the level you see on this thread. #He says he is in the heart of Bluegrass country and they will sell without him taking a bath and a rinsing. #I think he came down to $1,100.00 for the A-9 and just frumped at the thought of selling an A-9 for $800 or $900.00.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> f-d


Do what I did, and just quote the forum here!
Tell the sells person that you can get it for less at "name the stores mentioned". The guy that was the sales personnel was back on the phone with me in less than a minute to confirm the purchase.

----------


## jamann

Quote (sbarnes @ Dec. 19 2004, 19:00) 
i want one of the 'cheap' f9's.....
i e-mailed several guitar centers in the southeast asking for pricing and availability but they never responded.....
if you know of one still hanging on a guitar center wall please e-mail me about it.....
thanks, 

Go to GC website and get phone numbers to all their stores and start calling every one of them. That's what I did and found one at Arlington, TX. For what you can save it's worth the time and effort to find one. Check Sherman Oaks,CA store first. They did have one. Bridgeton (MO), Knoxville (TN), and Central Dallas (TX) all had one but were not willing to deal. Try them all again, maybe they will reconsider. Mention all the great deals everyone is getting and some of the stores where they've gotten these deals. If you really want one pursue it until you find one. Don't give up.

jamann #

----------


## Darren Kern

> There are both A-9 and F-9 mandolins at the Richmond, Virginia Guitar Center. #Jason the manager is not budging to the level you see on this thread. #He says he is in the heart of Bluegrass country and they will sell without him taking a bath and a rinsing. #I think he came down to $1,100.00 for the A-9 and just frumped at the thought of selling an A-9 for $800 or $900.00.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> f-d


F-D,
This guy's stance doesn't make a lot of sense, because even with no haggling, their discounted list price in the computer for an A-9 is $999. I've seen it at 3 different stores. If he won't come off the price, more than likely some other location will have him ship it to them and sell it at a lower price.

----------


## wantaloar

I Think its just the incompetant employees that work for Guitar center that allowed that F-9 to go out the door at that price. I have an example that happened to me in 1985. I was looking for a Roland JC 120 and the current price was $ 795. I asked the guy about the price and he said he would check, he came back with a price of $ 465. I bought it on the spot. A week later I saw a customer looking at one and I commented on how much I liked mine, he asked how much I payed and I told him $465. A few minutes later I was surrounded by 3 GC employees demanding if I told the customer what I payed for my amp, I said $465. They said thanks alot  **shole you just cost me a sale, they also said that there was no way that I payed only $ 465, because that was their cost, well I did and I still have the receipt. Apparently they still must be on a different page when it comes to pricing. I guess if you ask the right teenager with enough tattoos your pricing gets better.

----------


## Professor PT

Given the sheer number of F and A-9's that have been sold at cost, I'd say it's more than incompetence. GC is clearly looking to get rid of the Gibson mandolins since they will not be able to order any more. They make so much money on guitars that I doubt breaking even on two or three mandolins per store is going to sink them. Now, I'm not saying they aren't incompetent in many respects since they have certainly proven themselves to be in many instances. If the Gibson at cost scenario only happened once, you'd have a stronger argument; however, we're on page eight here!! Many people have gotten similar deals. Have you read all the pages of this thread?

----------


## jim simpson

I recently bought my A-9 with hard shell case at a show for $960.00 & no tax! This dealer said that was below his cost (maybe) and I think it hung on their wall for nearly a year.

----------


## Darren Kern

The Prof is right, they are trying to get Gibson bluegrass instruments out of their stores as soon as possible. The GC guy said the reason they were dropped as a dealer is because Gibson wanted them to stock $100k of OAI instruments per store, and GC wasn't willing to do this.

----------


## mpeknox

As of two days ago the GC in Knoxville still had an A9 and F9 hanging on the wall. I know for a fact they will sell the A9 for $897 (+tax, no case, no tailpiece cover) and I'm willing to bet they will discount the F9 (no tailpiece cover) also...you should call and check it out if you're interested.

----------


## Nalapombu

*




 Originally Posted by  

Does anyone out there know of any more of the f-9s floating around that $1600-1700 range?


*

You could prolly find one if people weren't buying 3 of them at a time.

----------


## flairbzzt

try GC in Buffalo NY (716) 833-8200

----------


## 5string

A BIG ThankYou to those who started this about the GC Gibsons...after reading it this weekend, in bits and pieces, I went to the downtown Atlanta GC this AM and saw a new A-9 on the wall with their discount price of $1248. Told the guy the Mandolin Cafe folks were getting these things for $900 to $950 and what could he do? He pounded on the computer awhile, and -SCORE- I walked out with a new Gibson A-9 with case for $900 + tax!

Since I started a few months ago with a Fender 53, the A-9 barked so loud I fell off his stool......man, how does that much sound come out of this "little" piece of wood?!

Anyway, time to indulge in a few hours of "new mando fever!" Thanks again for the heads up on Guitar Center!

 dave

----------


## Treetopper

Hey Guys, I am the guy that started this whole mess. How about all of you that benefited from my first thread letting us know what and where you bought from WONDERFUL GC. I have been wondering for a while how many Gibson mandolins were sold thru this thread. Let us know.

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

One A9 from GC, Memphis.

$913. No cosmetic issues. Renegotioated for case (or I would have returned it within the 30 day guarantee) which is finally due in on Thursday!

Rick in Memphis

----------


## mmukav

F9---Cleveland, Ohio GC. $1600.

Nice flame back, set-up was decent. No major issues. Great Gibson tone. 

One happy camper!

Thanks Treetopper!

----------


## Tim Conroy

2004 #A-9, #GC Bakersfield (CA), $799.00, no case. Real clean, nice figure on the sides, not much on the back, with that cool silking on the top. #Good volume and tone. #She's quite a little hatchet. #Pretty well set up too, considering some of the horror stories I've read about GC. # #

They also had one F-9 on the wall, it was listed at $2199.00 at that time (mid-November), if it's still there maybe they's a-willin' to deal. #The possible downside is that if their dealer status ended as of 12/31/04, I'm not sure what the warranty situation would be. #If the price were low enough though, might be worth it anyway.

I played them both, and to my ear I liked the sound of the A-9 better. # #

Thanks, Treetopper.

Tim

----------


## Professor PT

I got my F-9 from GC in La Mesa, CA for $1600 w/out case. #It sounds great and has very nice flame on the back( I posted a photo on another thread ). #Thanks, Mr. Topper! They may still have an A-9 there as well.

----------


## Greenmando

Bought my F9 for $1680 with case from Kirkland WA, great tone. Neck and sides flamed, back is quilted. Face is very nice. Sounds kind of like my A9.
If I had called around more I guess there was one closer here in LA.

Thank you Treetopper

----------


## flairbzzt

I know I thanked you before, but thanks again. One f-9 from GC Springfield NJ-$1,700 inc 6% NJ sales tax. No case available, the salesman couldn't squeeze the F into the A case.

----------


## flairbzzt

I know I thanked you before, but thanks again. One f-9 from GC Springfield NJ-$1,700 inc 6% NJ sales tax. No case available, the salesman couldn't squeeze the F into the A case. May be trolling for another...

----------


## jamann

Ordered my F-9 over the phone from Arlington, TX Guitar Center for exactly $1671 with case and applied and got 0% interest for 1 year. Not bad. Received F-9 in 3 days without ever leaving my home. Nice flamed back, sides, and neck. The spruce top has a really great looking grain to it also. No setup issues at all. Changed the strings, adjusted the bridge and started playing. This is one great sounding mando.

Many thanks Treetopper for starting all of this!

jamann

----------


## Keith Miller

Here in Bonny Scotland my local shop has an A9 and a F9 hanging on the wall priced at £1300 and £1900 !!!

----------


## StingerT125

I got an F9 from the GC in Indianapolis for 1680 because of this thread.

Thanks

----------

